# Hocking River Activity



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

The Hocking River has really become active these past few days with a multitude of species being caught. The current conditions are a foot or so high with about 10-12 inches of visibility. This type of condition screams under spin and holy smokes were they munching!!! I find it really odd that I can hammer a bunch of LMB early spring and never find many afterward. I wonder where these river largemouth go. Enjoy the live-action
report and be sure to take advantage of this beautiful weekend ahead!


----------



## AceMan1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Great looking video, nice job editing it


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

AceMan1 said:


> Great looking video, nice job editing it


thanks Ace!


----------

